# Fastrack Switches with MTH DCS



## TheDude23112 (Dec 3, 2012)

Can I operate Fastrack Remote Switches with DCS or do I need Fastrack Command Control Switches?


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

TheDude23112 said:


> Can I operate Fastrack Remote Switches with DCS or do I need Fastrack Command Control Switches?


Yes, but you need to buy the AIU and then you can connect the Fastrack switches to that to operate them remotely in DCS. the Fastrack command switches will under operate under DCS to my understanding.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As stated, you can do it with the AIU. If you run TMCC or Legacy, you can control the command switches directly from the remote with no wiring. You actually can't operate the command Fastrack switches using the DCS remote without having them wired to the AIU, a shortcoming of the DCS to TMCC link. You can run TMCC locomotives with the DCS remote if you have a TMCC or Legacy base cabled to the TIU.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

got the switch hooked up and working to AIU but when I tried to put back in switch's remote to have both it wouldn't work. can I have both wired at same time or only to AIU?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It should work with the switch remote and the AUI wiring, can you draw a diagram of how you have it wired? The AIU is just a momentary relay for the switches.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

On underside of switch with wires from switch controller:

Yellow to lights
Red to out
Black to GND
Green to thru.

then separte green to straight, red to curve and black to ground on the AIU.

AIU controls switch just fine.

The switch controller lights up and changes colors when I flip it using DCS remote.

I got some tiny red, green and black wire to run to AIU to make sure it would fit in those little bitty slots for the wires on both the AIU and switch


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That should work, I do the same thing with a Lionel SC-2 with Fastrack switches, and the controls and command operation works fine.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

so now both switches work with AIU, one switch also works with its controller and the other which wasn't working yesterday will now switch it back to straight from curve, this after I opened it up, so.....not sure what is up. may just live with them just like this since they do work with the AIU


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can probably find one of the controls for the other one if you really want it switching with the switch. Many folks use small toggle switches for their controls, so the somewhat large Fastrack controls are frequently available.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Not a biggie...just having them there, too, let's me let Shelby do it since she is not touching the DCS remote for a long time!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

was going to give it one more try to make sure the red wire was in there good. used meter and it appears something is wrong with the red wire from switch controller to track, so guess I can disconnect it and run a new red wire and secure it to the the others. started thinking I might wasnt the controllers connected in case anything ever happend to the AIU.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use plain old four conductor wire for the switches, there's nothing special about the stuff that comes with them.

Usually, a wire flaw is near the ends where it's stripped, so you should be able to rescue that wire. Just pull on the bare wire at the end with your pliers while holding a foot down the wire, usually one or the other end will pull out where the wire is broken.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

ran new red wire and now both work with remote and switch remote. operating track section next!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep on chuffing.


----------

